# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کدام رشته از نظر آینده شغلی؟

## KowsarDDC

*بین مهندسیای عمران-معماری-شهرسازی کدوم بهتره و می تونه آینده شغلی بهتری داشته باشه؟؟؟*

----------


## JavADiiI74

دایی من عمرانیه داداشش(اون یکی داییم!!!) معماری!!! عمراااااان بهتره!

----------


## khaan

عمران آینده خیلی بهتری داره. استخدامش راحت تره.

----------


## KowsarDDC

*کلا واسه کسی که تو رشته عمران پشتکار داشته باشه چطور می تونه باشه از لحاظ درامد و  موقعیت شغلیش؟؟*

----------


## Maximus

> *کلا واسه کسی که عمران پشتکار داشته باشه چطور می تونه باشه از لحاظ درامد و  موقعیت شغلیش؟؟*


فک میکنم معماری و شهرسازی برا یه دختر میتونه مناسب باشه

----------


## meisam1376

من رشته ام تجربیه زیاد سر در نمیارم
ولی با تخمین و در نظر گرفتن یه سری معیارها فکر میکنم شهرسازی اینده خیلی خوبی داشته باشه

----------


## Prison Break

هیچ تضمینی واسه هیچ کدوم از رشته ها واسه شما وجود نداره

شما علاقه خودتون رو در نظر بگیرید و برید. در مجموع اسم و رسم عمران نسبت به بقیه بهتره ولی معماری و اینا واسه دختر بهتر هست کمی

در مجموع شما در مورد این رشته ها نمی تونید هیچ آینده خاصی رو تصور کنید بنابراین بر حسب علاقه خودتون تصمیم بگیرید

----------


## farzaaneh

عمران رشته خشکیه و من که کاراموزی میرفتم مهندس شهرسازی خیلی ناراضی بود قبلشم عمران خونده بود ول کرده بود و میگفت معماری خیلی بهتره مخصوصا برای خانم ها.مهندس معمارمونم ک راضی بود از رشتش

----------


## KowsarDDC

> هیچ تضمینی واسه هیچ کدوم از رشته ها واسه شما وجود نداره
> 
> شما علاقه خودتون رو در نظر بگیرید و برید. در مجموع اسم و رسم عمران نسبت به بقیه بهتره ولی معماری و اینا واسه دختر بهتر هست کمی
> 
> در مجموع شما در مورد این رشته ها نمی تونید هیچ آینده خاصی رو تصور کنید بنابراین بر حسب علاقه خودتون تصمیم بگیرید


*​علاقه که شرط اوله اما خب فاکتورای دیگه مثه آینده شغلی و درامد هم مهم ان*

----------


## Prison Break

> *​علاقه که شرط اوله اما خب فاکتورای دیگه مثه آینده شغلی و درامد هم مهم ان*


هیچ تضمینی واسه هیچکدومش وجود نداره
کلا هیچ رشته ای به جز رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی و تقریبا دبیری آینده مشخصی ندارن

----------


## KowsarDDC

> هیچ تضمینی واسه هیچکدومش وجود نداره
> کلا هیچ رشته ای به جز رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی و تقریبا دبیری آینده مشخصی ندارن


*​به نظرم تو هر رشته ای چه پزشکی یا مهندسی همیشه آدمای موفق و ناموفق وجود داره و فرق بین اون افراد هم به خاطر علاقه به رشته شون و پشتکارشونه*

----------


## Prison Break

> *​به نظرم تو هر رشته ای چه پزشکی یا مهندسی همیشه آدمای موفق و ناموفق وجود داره و فرق بین اون افراد هم به خاطر علاقه به رشته شون و پشتکارشونه*


بله اما این حرف من کلی و نسبت به شرایط جامعه بود
به عنوان مثال شما پرستاری آزاد دورترین نقطه کشورم بخونید هیچ وقت بیکار نخواهید موند ولی ممکنه عمران شریف بخونید و بیکار بمونید
رشته های پزشکی و اکثر پیراپزشکی ها هنوز اشباع نشدن و خیلی راحت تر مهندسی استخدام میشن ولی چه بسا درآمد و کار خیلی از مهندس ها بیشتر از دکتر و پرستار باشه
ولی با توجه به شرایط کاری جامعه هیچ تضمین شغلی در آِینده واسه رشته های مهندسی وجود نداره

----------


## abolfazlkoohzad

آموزش کار در ارتفاع ، آموزش کاردرارتفاع ، کار با طناب ، آموزش کار درارتفاع ، آموزش کار در ارتفاع ، آموزش کار با طناب, کار در ارتفاع,آموزش کا
شرکت کار در ارتفاع ویونا 
آماده همکاری با همه دوستان .......

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

واس دختر معماری بهتره

----------


## آقای پرستار

سری که درد نمیکنه رو چرا میخوای دستمال ببندی ؟!!!! 
عزیز من مگه تو بعدش کار نمیخوای ؟!! علاقه و استعداد کیلو چنده این دوره زمونه ! کی الان نگاه میکنه استعداد داری کی نگاه میکنه تو مدرکت رو از کدوم دانشگاه گرفتی ! الان همه چی شده پارتی بازی . یا مدرک باید تو رشته های پزشکی باشه که حرفی واسه گفتن داشته باشی یا پارتی دم کلفت ! 
همونایی که با علاقه رفتن و مدرک از بهترین دانشگاه گرفتن الان خونه نشستن و افسردگی گرفتن بماند که خیلی از همونا از سرناچاری دارن دوباره کنکور تجربی میدن . واقعیت های زندگی رو نگاه کن . خیال بافی توی این زمونه فایده نداره .

----------

